# pcAnywhere - Versionen



## Arne Buchwald (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich werde mir wohl pcAnywhere zulegen müssen, da ich im Moment häufiger auf die Rechner von Kunden zugreifen müsste, ich jedoch nicht extra erst hinfahren kann.

Ich habe eben mal bei eBay (URL) geguckt. Dort finde ich jedoch unterschiedliche Versionen, d.h. bei manchen steht Basis / Host bei und bei einigen halt gar nichts !?
Kann ich den Client bei jedem Kunden installieren oder brauche dafür jedes Mal eine extra Lizenz ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2003)

Soweit mir bekannt ist kaufst Du Sets, z.B. einen Host und 5 Clients

Also bist Du berechtigt bei 5 Kunden den Client zu installieren!

Es gibt jedoch auch Einzelversionen 1 Host / Client, voraus sich ergibt, das man nur einen "bedienen" kann!

N.S.: Achte aUF NEUE Versionen, alöte Versionen laufen nicht mit Win 2K/XP...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Februar 2003)

Hm, Sets habe ich bei eBay nicht gesehen. Ich hab's mehr oder weniger verstanden, wie der Lizenzkram aufgebaut ist.
Pro Kunde bräuchte ich dann eine zusätzliche "Host-Version", oder ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2003)

Ja, sollte soweit stimmen -> oben habe ich glaube Client und Host vertauscht (???) !

Also egal wie auch immer, von dem Teil, was bei Dir installiert wird brauchst Du nur eines, von dem Teil was beim Kunde installiert wird soviele wie Du einsetzt ( je Kunde eines ), sprich Du kannst mit einer installierten Version ( legal ) auf zB. 5 Kunden zugreifen, die alle eine Version + CD + Lizenz erhalten!


----------

